# New health-related forum: stolenmedicine.net



## dreamtime (Jan 2, 2022)

Join if you want to discuss health-related stuff: stolenmedicine.net - Rediscovered Healing Arts


----------



## Boudicca (Jan 21, 2022)

Do I kick this off?
Just as a caution - I am a very long term user of supplements - over 20 years.  I started with a diagnosis of MS & the accompanying assortment of it's effects.  I began buying individual elements from a company called AustralianNaturalCare, based in Brisbane, Qld.  They sold out in 2016 to a corporation whose shareholders included some from China and more particularly Raytheon.  Look up Raytheon.  A few years down the track & 3 of their products came under scrutiny as not working very well.  I studied the labels & found they were adding phenylalanine which, while in our natural diet, causes an increase in blood pressure when supplemented.
Some years previously I was chewing on Extra chewing gum which also contains phenylalanine, which I had no idea about, nor suspected foul play.  The doc put me on BP meds & maybe 5-6 years down the track am still on the darn things.  I now realise what that Extra & phenylalanine did to me.  Same with the AustralianNaturalCare products.  Raytheon is an international weapons company connected to the NWO. 
Another company MediHerb, based in Warwick/Brisbane is another cuckoo in the nest.  20+ years ago, their people were part of a cult called "The Helenvale Foundation".  They may be called "Total" anything now - they're in medicine, education, accountancy, legals & a large assortment of professions.  They came out of Melbourne & were around during the time of "The Family" cult in Melbourne.
I am a complete supporter of natural medicine, but they are being white-anted by some very evil people.   Please take care & do your homework.
I've since done a bit of research on ownerships of various vitamin/mineral supplement companies & have come up with some very suspect owners indeed.  Deep dive through dun&bradstreet & other such companies


----------



## Incognita (Jan 22, 2022)

Boudicca said:


> Do I kick this off?
> Just as a caution - I am a very long term user of supplements - over 20 years.  I started with a diagnosis of MS & the accompanying assortment of it's effects.  I began buying individual elements from a company called AustralianNaturalCare, based in Brisbane, Qld.  They sold out in 2016 to a corporation whose shareholders included some from China and more particularly Raytheon.  Look up Raytheon.  A few years down the track & 3 of their products came under scrutiny as not working very well.  I studied the labels & found they were adding phenylalanine which, while in our natural diet, causes an increase in blood pressure when supplemented.
> Some years previously I was chewing on Extra chewing gum which also contains phenylalanine, which I had no idea about, nor suspected foul play.  The doc put me on BP meds & maybe 5-6 years down the track am still on the darn things.  I now realise what that Extra & phenylalanine did to me.  Same with the AustralianNaturalCare products.  Raytheon is an international weapons company connected to the NWO.
> Another company MediHerb, based in Warwick/Brisbane is another cuckoo in the nest.  20+ years ago, their people were part of a cult called "The Helenvale Foundation".  They may be called "Total" anything now - they're in medicine, education, accountancy, legals & a large assortment of professions.  They came out of Melbourne & were around during the time of "The Family" cult in Melbourne.
> ...


Thank you for sharing your insights, fellow Aussie. I hope your health has improved. Have you found any "safe" supplements or brands? Or have you decided to cease supplementation altogether?


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 22, 2022)

I am not sure about Australia, but if you can order from iherb, they have excellent brands in stock.

Also, phenylalanine isn't dangerous per se. It is available in supplement form and some people take massive doses for mood, because it's a precursor for dopamine and other neurotransmitters. It's only a problem in people with a certain genetic defect.


----------



## chessquaker (Jan 23, 2022)

The history of Silver as a medicine is a fascinating but heavily suppressed one.  I am a big believer in Colloidal/Ionic Silver and have been making and using my own for two decades now.  In addition to medical research publications, I like to track information from official sources such as the attached DOD document that show you how effective and powerful therapies are known by the powers that be but are being suppressed.  

As a side note, a stolen medicine forum requires extreme bravery as there is no more censored topic in the world than affordable treatments for various ailments.


----------



## Boudicca (Jan 24, 2022)

Incognita said:


> Thank you for sharing your insights, fellow Aussie. I hope your health has improved. Have you found any "safe" supplements or brands? Or have you decided to cease supplementation altogether?


Hi Incognita,    I haven't found replacements sadly.  What I have found is so-called Australian companies wholly owned by overseas interests.  The shareholdings being covered over with a series of different 'portfolio' type of companies, with staff connections to microsoft & other NWO companies.  I don't want to cease supplementation because over the years I've had a great deal of relief from adverse symptoms with all of them.  Even the ones I buy at the naturopath are from compromised companies.


chessquaker said:


> The history of Silver as a medicine is a fascinating but heavily suppressed one.  I am a big believer in Colloidal/Ionic Silver and have been making and using my own for two decades now.  In addition to medical research publications, I like to track information from official sources such as the attached DOD document that show you how effective and powerful therapies are known by the powers that be but are being suppressed.
> 
> As a side note, a stolen medicine forum requires extreme bravery as there is no more censored topic in the world than affordable treatments for various ailments.


I distinctly remember a bill being put to Australian Fed parliament to limit dramatically the alternative medicine & therapies use.  I wrote in considerably sharp terms against the bill & it didn't get up, but I have no doubt it's sitting in Greg Hunt's box of tricks waiting for another 'right' time to bring it on again - or another health minister.  There is a book available by Eustace Mullins "Murder by Injection" an Omnia Veritas publication which, while quite disjointed, is a considerable expose of medicine in the USA.
Thanks for that link !!  Will study.


dreamtime said:


> I am not sure about Australia, but if you can order from iherb, they have excellent brands in stock.
> 
> Also, phenylalanine isn't dangerous per se. It is available in supplement form and some people take massive doses for mood, because it's a precursor for dopamine and other neurotransmitters. It's only a problem in people with a certain genetic defect.


The label on the Extra chewing gum stated that caution was needed in using the gum as phenylalanine has an influence on those with blood pressure issues - and it did me.  I have no way of knowing if it actually CAUSED the rise in BP, though I'd never had the problem prior to using the gum.  Now I am unable to get off the BP meds.  I've had major issues with other meds too & believe I have received permanent injury from two meds I have since ceased.  Doctors simply don't tell patients what possible side effects these meds can cause & whether they will be permanent or not.  It's only in recent years have the manufacturer's put some of these side effects onto the SDSheet.  That, in my view, puts these meds - many new meds - into the experimental category.
One manufacturer copped a $355million fine for coercing doctors to give a drug to patients when it had not been passed by the FDA, nor been through an acceptable experimental period.  Patients are asleep.

It seems iherb are USA, with roots into Korea & Hong Kong.  I avoid ch. goods as much as possible, particularly anything that passes my lips!  They have applied for confidential IPO - which I assume is public listing?


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 24, 2022)

Boudicca said:


> Now I am unable to get off the BP meds.



I have helped several people get off their BP meds with Blueberry Extract. Works instantly, if it does, and it always worked in my experience. I recommend Life Extension Blueberry Extract and Pomegranate.

Iherb sells third-party brands, including Now Foods, which is popular among the Amish communities.


----------



## wild heretic (Jan 25, 2022)

Gosh, medicine is a such a huge topic I believe, because it involves "well-being" which encompasses much more than our physical being IMO. It connects to just about everything you can imagine and more.


----------



## UncommonSense (Mar 6, 2022)

Boudicca said:


> Hi Incognita,    I haven't found replacements sadly.  What I have found is so-called Australian companies wholly owned by overseas interests.  The shareholdings being covered over with a series of different 'portfolio' type of companies, with staff connections to microsoft & other NWO companies.  I don't want to cease supplementation because over the years I've had a great deal of relief from adverse symptoms with all of them.  Even the ones I buy at the naturopath are from compromised companies.
> 
> I distinctly remember a bill being put to Australian Fed parliament to limit dramatically the alternative medicine & therapies use.  I wrote in considerably sharp terms against the bill & it didn't get up, but I have no doubt it's sitting in Greg Hunt's box of tricks waiting for another 'right' time to bring it on again - or another health minister.  There is a book available by Eustace Mullins "Murder by Injection" an Omnia Veritas publication which, while quite disjointed, is a considerable expose of medicine in the USA.
> Thanks for that link !!  Will study.
> ...


Have you heard of Chlorine Dioxide (MMS)?


----------



## Safranek (Mar 6, 2022)

UncommonSense said:


> Have you heard of Chlorine Dioxide (MMS)?


Yes, it has been mentioned many times in the forum. 

Use the search function to see related posts:

Search results for query: Chlorine dioxide


----------



## Goddo.F (Mar 6, 2022)

UncommonSense said:


> Have you heard of Chlorine Dioxide (MMS)?


ABSOLUTELY ... this is great plus DMSO, hydrogen peroxide and high doses of good quality Vit C.   All built on a platform of hydration, ie two litres of living (no reverse osmosis) water.


----------



## Conciousness_Arise (Mar 6, 2022)

Goddo.F said:


> ABSOLUTELY ... this is great plus DMSO, hydrogen peroxide and high doses of good quality Vit C.   All built on a platform of hydration, ie two litres of living (no reverse osmosis) water.


Can you please tell me the issue with RO water? I re-mineralise mine after RO to about 7ph, then re structure it.


----------



## Goddo.F (Mar 7, 2022)

Conciousness_Arise said:


> Can you please tell me the issue with RO water? I re-mineralise mine after RO to about 7ph, then re structure it.


Good morning, the challenge with RO is tat it not only removes contaminants, but it removes EVERYTHING ... all the minerals, trace elements and even healthy bacteria needed in the gut.  RO water is DEAD WATER.  Without these minerals, water cannot hold or conduct an electrical charge !!  You might as well be drinking distilled water.  IF as you do, you are able to reconstitute the mineral composition and restructure, then this is an improvement.  However there are other solutions.  Have you considered the old clay and ceramic filter systems ?


----------



## Conciousness_Arise (Mar 7, 2022)

Goddo.F said:


> Good morning, the challenge with RO is tat it not only removes contaminants, but it removes EVERYTHING ... all the minerals, trace elements and even healthy bacteria needed in the gut.  RO water is DEAD WATER.  Without these minerals, water cannot hold or conduct an electrical charge !!  You might as well be drinking distilled water.  IF as you do, you are able to reconstitute the mineral composition and restructure, then this is an improvement.  However there are other solutions.  Have you considered the old clay and ceramic filter systems ?


I will have a look at those systems you mention. As long as they remove fluoride and other city water additives, I will be satisfied. Some of these city water additives, such as Hypochlorite, are actually added to reduce the total organic carbon (TOC) which means the water is basically dead at the bacteria level anyway, depending on how far away from the treatment plant you are.  So I have no hope for revitalizing our tap water completely, so far as to make it potable. Yes the RO strips it down, I would not drink it with a PH that low anyway, that would lead to some serious health problems, hence the re-minerilisation step. We supplement our minerals, trace elements and bacteria in other ways as well.  I will definitely look further into your suggestions though. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Goddo.F (Mar 7, 2022)

Conciousness_Arise said:


> I will have a look at those systems you mention. As long as they remove fluoride and other city water additives, I will be satisfied. Some of these city water additives, such as Hypochlorite, are actually added to reduce the total organic carbon (TOC) which means the water is basically dead at the bacteria level anyway, depending on how far away from the treatment plant you are.  So I have no hope for revitalizing our tap water completely, so far as to make it potable. Yes the RO strips it down, I would not drink it with a PH that low anyway, that would lead to some serious health problems, hence the re-minerilisation step. We sup
> plement our minerals, trace elements and bacteria in other ways as well.  I will definitely look further into your suggestions though. Thanks for the advi


Have a look at this system ... http://www.ceramicastefani.net/
... we have one at home and it works really well.


----------

